# excessive shedding?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

our 10 month old spaniel is shedding like crazy. seems to be getting worse, which is weird since it is getting colder. but so far, the vet says there's nothing actually wrong with her.

is there anything I can give her to reduce the amount of shedding? perhaps a supplement to add to her food?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

A pill for all ills..... even for dogs.

On a more serious note, you seem to have your hands full with this particular doggie!


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

It's just their cycle and you can't artificially control it.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Brush her hair often so it doesn't get everywhere


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Tyler520 said:


> our 10 month old spaniel is shedding like crazy. seems to be getting worse, which is weird since it is getting colder. but so far, the vet says there's nothing actually wrong with her.
> 
> is there anything I can give her to reduce the amount of shedding? perhaps a supplement to add to her food?


The vet checked her thyroid? Dogs shed. It is just a fact of life. The things that make it "worse than normal" are thyroid issues and skin issues like mange. It is probably normal though.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

ShannonR said:


> A pill for all ills..... even for dogs.
> 
> On a more serious note, you seem to have your hands full with this particular doggie!


yeah, she might be more than I bargained for. she's lucky she's cute

i've heard commercials for various supplements (dynovite, etc) for dogs that claim to help with shedding so was just curious, since she is shedding more in the winter than she did in the 110 degree summer


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Tyler520 said:


> yeah, she might be more than I bargained for. she's lucky she's cute
> 
> i've heard commercials for various supplements (dynovite, etc) for dogs that claim to help with shedding so was just curious, since she is shedding more in the winter than she did in the 110 degree summer


If she's a long haired dog, it comes with the territory. Not sure what kind of spaniel...? She may just now be getting her winter coat.... going inside and then outside often hinders that process and. In the summer you can have a groomer shave her but you're gonna have to deal with it for the winter....sorry... no magic pill for that.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Get a Poodle.... 
No shedding, but the grooming is laborious unless you can afford to pay someone else to do it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

At 10 months, may be shedding her puppy coat and getting her adult coat. 7-12 months is when some enter the "puppy uglies" for a few months.

Mon


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

My vet told me to give the dogs a scrambled egg every week to help with their coat. He also said never to give a dog a raw egg as they can't digest it properly.
We have our own chickens so they get lot of eggs if they are cracked. Their coats are good.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Had a Cocker years ago that shed like crazy. There was a product called Linatone that we would squirt in her food and it helped a lot. It was Cod liver oil, minerals and vitamnins. I've been trying to find it without luck for my current dogs.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have always given our dogs salmon oil. They love it and it is not only good for their skin, bones and shedding but also for their brains - helps develop pups and keeps older dogs sharper.

We have never had a shedder like our current dog - Anatolian Shepherd. Twice a year he gets rid of his entire coat - literally bags full of hair (which the birds and squirrels love for their nests) - and the only way not to be buried under it all is with constant brushing. Fortunately he quite likes to be brushed.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

An undercoat brush like this is a must have for inside dogs in my opinion. Of course, you have to remember to use it...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Years ago (many years ago) we had a Cocker Spaniel that shed like crazy. We got a product called Linatone that we would squirt in her food and it seemed to help.
Been thinking about picking some up for the two dogs I have now. I could make a dog fur Yurt out of what we sweep up every week.
Checked on line and the product is still avaiable.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually raw eggs are fine and very good for them, esp. if fed with the shell. They used to tell us that the white would tie up the biotin in the egg if it were raw, but it turns out there is plenty of biotin and it doesn't matter. Raw eggs are a complete raw food (with shell). 

I suspect she is losing her puppy coat, it is time for spring shedding to start, even if its still cold out. Be sure she is brushed and combed to the skin thoroughly at least once a week so she doesn't mat. As a long time (well now retired!) dog groomer, I had customers tell me that a good bath and blow out with brushing would get even their shedding Labs to stop for couple of weeks! Just get the dead hair out, keep her clean and make sure she doesn't have parasites. It would be pretty unusual for a pup that young to have a thyroid condition, fortunately!


----------

